# Hauntcast Season 4 finale FREE



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast's season 4 finale will be FREE for all on 4/5 featuring Jerry Jewel from Skulltronix, Ed Roberts from West Coast Haunters Convention, music from Shadow's Symphony and an exclusive interview with famed Haunter Cydney Neil from the award winning Rocky Point Haunted House. http://hauntcast.net


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey everyone - here's a special chance to hear Hauntcast for free for an episode. They've really upped their game over the past year and it's the key ingredient in fun prep building - Having Hauntcast playing  http://hauntcast.net/ Be sure to have your free listen starting April 5th!

If you like them - please subscribe! They are still giving away amazing prizes and discounts. The latest added was that SkullTronix is offering a discount of $100 off one skull, 15% off 2 skulls or animated skeletons & 20% off BoC servo controller with a Hauntcast subscription: http://www.skulltronix.com/ 

Also, Woodloom Tombstones upped their discount to 20%! http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/


----------

